# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ما حكم تهنئة غير المسلمين بعيد الكريسماس ؟

## البركان الهادئ

*اشخاص كثيرون  يتساءلون ما حكم تهنئة غير المسلمين  بعيد الكريسماس ؟وكيف  نرد عليهم إذا هنئونا بها ؟ وهل يجوز الذهاب إلى  أماكن الحفلات التي  يقيمونها بهـذه المناسبة ؟ وهل يأثم الإنسان إذا فعل  شيئاً مما ذكر بغير  قصد ؟وإنما فعله إما مجامـلة أو حياء أو إحراجًا أو غير  ذلك من الأسباب  وهل يجوز التشبه بهم في ذلك ؟ 
تهنئة  غير المسلمين بعيد الكريسماس أو غيره من أعيادهم  الدينية حــرام بالاتفاق  ، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم - رحمه الله - في كتابه (  أحكام أهـل الذمـة ) ،  حيث قال : ( وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به  فحرام بالاتفاق ، مثل  أن يهنيهم بأعيادهم وصومهم ، فيقول : عيد مبارك عليك ،  أو : تهنأ بهذا  العيد ونحوه ، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات  ، وهو بمنـزلة  أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب ، بل ذلك أعظم إثمـاً عند الله ،  وأشد مقتـاً من  التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتـل النفس ، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام  ونحوه ، وكثير ممن  لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك ، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل ،  فمن هنأ عبداً  بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه . انتهى  كلامه - رحمه  الله - .     
 وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار  بأعيادهم الدينية حرامًا وبهذه المثابة التي  ذكرها ابن القيم ، لأن فيها  إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعـائر الكفر ، ورضىً  به لهم ، وإن كان هو لا يرضى  بهذا الكفر لنفسه ، لكن يحـرم على المسلم ان  يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنئ  بها غيره، لأن الله تعالى لا يرضى بذلك ، كما  قال الله تعالى: { إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم } ( الزمر: 7 )  وقال تعـالى: { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا } (  سورة المائدة: 3 ) وتهنئتهم بذلك حرام سواء كانوا مشاركين للشخص في العمل أم لا .      
وإذا   هنئونا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك ، لانها ليست بأعياد لنا ،   ولأنهـا أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى ، لأنهـا إما مبتدعة في دينهم ، وإما   مشروعة ، لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام الذي بعث به محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   إلى جميع الخلق ، وقال فيه: {ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين } ( آل عمران : 85 ) . وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم  بهذه المناسبة حرام ، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم  بها لما في لك من مشاركتهم  فيها     وكذلك يحـرم على المسلمين التشبه  بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهـذه  المناسبة ، أو تبادل الهدايا أو توزيع الحلوى  ، أو أطباق الطعام ، أو  تعطيل الأعمال  ونحو ذلك ، لقول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم".  قال شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب  الجحيم : "  مشابهتهم في بعض أعيادهم توجب سرور قلوبهم بما هم عليه من  الباطل ، وربما  أطمعهم  ذلك في انتهاز الفرص واستذلال الضعفاء " . انتهى  كلامه - رحمه الله  -
ومن فعل شيئاً من ذلك فهو آثم  ، سواء فعله مجاملة أو توددًا أو حياء  أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب ؛ لأنه من  المداهنة في دين الله ، ومن أسباب تقوية  نفوس الكفار وفخرهم بدينهم . 
الفتوى خاصة بالشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

المصدر: http://raykcool.blogspot.com/2010/12...#ixzz1hWIDjDbY

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بارك الله فيك الحبيب البركان الهادي
وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بارك الله فيك الحبيب البركان الهادي
وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك



أديك العافية ياغالى ونتمنى من الجميع الوعى وعدم متابعة اليهود الدايرننا نتخلى عن ديننا وننساق لهم وربنا يبعدهم عننا وعنكم يارب
                        	*

----------


## أبو لوليد

*جزاك الله خير, والله ما كنت أعرف الكلام ده.
                        	*

----------


## ود إدريس

*بارك الله فيك ولقد ابدلنا بعيدين خيرا منهما الفطر والاضحى المباركين
                        	*

----------


## مهودي

*بارك الله فيك 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*فقيه سعودي: التهنئة بـ"الكريسماس" مستحبة أحيانا   الرياض  ـ أبدى الفقيه السعودي عضو مجلس الشورى حاتم الشريف تسامحاً هو الأول من  نوعه لشيخ سعودي بارز مع التهنئة بـ"الكريسماس" "عيد الميلاد" الذي يحتفل  به معظم المسيحيين في 25 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر كل عام باعتباره مولد المسيح  عليه السلام.

ونقلت صحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية في عددها الصادر الخميس قوله"إن هناك فرقاً بين تهنئة الكافر بعيده الديني وعيده غير الديني".

وأضاف الفقيه السعودي أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحيي غير  المسلمين في رسائله إليهم بقوله "السلام على من اتبع الهدى وهو ما رآه  الشريف "تصرفاً من النبي يدل على جواز هذا النوع من التلطف مع غير المسلم  "..." وهو مبني على المداراة أو ما يسميه الناس اليوم المجاملة، وهو مستحب  عند إرادة دعوة الآخر وهدايته".

وأكد "وجوب التفريق بين محل الإجماع في هذه المسألة ومحل الاختلاف، فمحل  التحريم بالإجماع هو تهنئة الكافر بعبارة تدل على الرضا عن دينه "..." وأما  تهنئتهم بما لا يدل على ذلك فنقل الإجماع عليه دعوى غير صحيحة".
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزيت خيرا
                        	*

----------

